# Not sure if I can stand doing math any longer.



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I am in my third semester, and have been particularly bad at math all my life. As a bio major I am required to take up to Calculus 2. I had to start from scratch (College Algebra--->PreCalc--->Calc 1). So, this is my third semester taking a math course, and next semester will be my fourth and final time (if I pass). The amount of work I need to put into succeeding at math is quite tiring. It's endless effort. I am actually doing very well in Calc 1, but my professor went slow, so we are rushing to learn the final four sections before the final. Turns out, they are the hardest. I am just stressed out from it. I don't know how much more math I can do! Another semester? :afr. It's so boring...so, so damn boring. I at least found SOME pleasure in doing Chem math because it was all practical and helped you find something important. Milling through calc problems makes me think, wtf is the point? I honestly could care less what the derivative of a certain function is. I just can't do it anymore. I can take biometrics next semester, which is a biological statistics type course, but I feel if I came this far I may as well take Calc 2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought the end of Calc I wasn't so bad. Antidifferentiation?


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Related rates I guess is what's making it hard for me. The rest is all max/min type stuff. The algebra for it gets tricky.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Aw I hear ya. I don't know why bio majors need that stuff but they make us do it anyway! Can you hire a tutor? Or perhaps get a friend who can help you out? The latter worked best for me just because there was less pressure when we got together.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

It's not even about _knowing_ how to do the math. It's the very _process_ of knowing and learning the math. I don't mind challenging things...when something I read in my biology text is challenging, I get excited, since it pushes me to learn it more. But with math, every time something takes hours to learn, I want to scream. Math, to me, is quite possibly the most excruciating subject to learn when it is difficult. Any mathematician can come in and say, "But math is fun!". Of course, and they have every right to. To me, though, I just can't stand it. It is the most unpleasurable process I have ever had to go through in all of schooling, and I seriously don't think I am going to make it.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm a biology major and we're only required up to Calc I at my school. However, we have to take a stats class too. I actually quiet enjoyed Calc this semester, which is a first because I usually dislike math.

Is Calc II a hard and fast requirement or is it "strongly recommended"? Depending on your career interests and plans for after graduation you might not need to take it. I'd suggest talking with your advisor.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Rubisco said:


> I'm a biology major and we're only required up to Calc I at my school. However, we have to take a stats class too. I actually quiet enjoyed Calc this semester, which is a first because I usually dislike math.
> 
> Is Calc II a hard and fast requirement or is it "strongly recommended"? Depending on your career interests and plans for after graduation you might not need to take it. I'd suggest talking with your advisor.


It is strictly listed as a requirement for a degree in biology. Like I said, I can take a biological statistics course instead, but I already took Calc 1. What a waste that would be if I didn't continue on to Calc 2.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Faded Lines said:


> It is strictly listed as a requirement for a degree in biology. Like I said, I can take a biological statistics course instead, but I already took Calc 1. What a waste that would be if I didn't continue on to Calc 2.


I'd say take the stats course if you can instead of calc II if calc II is going to cause you so much pain. From what I can gather calculus isn't used that widely in biology, especially not compared to physics and physical chem!


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I can't take the stat course until Fall semester anyway I think since I need to complete the second bio prereq. for it. Maybe I'll just try calc.....:-(.

Mind me asking what you want to do with a bio degree? Love the avatar by the way; invert zoology is the coolest course I have taken yet!


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Faded Lines said:


> Well, I can't take the stat course until Fall semester anyway I think since I need to complete the second bio prereq. for it. Maybe I'll just try calc.....:-(.
> 
> Mind me asking what you want to do with a bio degree? Love the avatar by the way; invert zoology is the coolest course I have taken yet!


I might seriously consider the stats course. As my research supervisor tells me, "you can never know enough statistics."

I'm actually really interested in microbiology research as a career but I love almost every field of biology. My username and avatar aren't microbiology... they are plant physiology and invertebrate zoology! But I like them nonetheless 

What about yourself?


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Not sure yet, probably going to do something ecology related or something with aquatics. I need to get in a research lab soon...SA is holding me back, though.

I do have a dart frog and various aquariums, though, lol. That's about the only real world experience I've got.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Faded Lines said:


> Not sure yet, probably going to do something ecology related or something with aquatics. I need to get in a research lab soon...SA is holding me back, though.
> 
> I do have a dart frog and various aquariums, though, lol. That's about the only real world experience I've got.


Nice! One of the most interesting teachers I've ever had was a herpetology and ecology professor who had a massive collection of dart frogs, tomato frogs, a whole bunch of lizards, and a very endangered python.

I'm in a research lab but it's not remotely related to microbiology. However, research experience is very important. Do you have any professor that really like you? I'd talk to them about research opportunities.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I transferred schools, so the relationship I developed with my Invert professor is pretty much useless. My current biology professor isn't the nicest man in the world, and it's a 200+ student lecture, so developing a relationship with him is hard.

Also, as I'm sure you know, dealing with SA makes going about these sorts of things a lot more difficult than it normally would.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Faded Lines said:


> I transferred schools, so the relationship I developed with my Invert professor is pretty much useless. My current biology professor isn't the nicest man in the world, and it's a 200+ student lecture, so developing a relationship with him is hard.
> 
> Also, as I'm sure you know, dealing with SA makes going about these sorts of things a lot more difficult than it normally would.


Ah, sounds tough... I go to a school where class sizes are about 20-40 seats for a core class and 15 or less for advanced electives. Makes it a lot easier to get to know the professor, which has its upsides and downsides.

For me perfectionism hurts me worse than SA for my work/research. I get upset really easily if something goes wrong and I worry about looking bad in front of my supervisor. I do think this will help me get over my perfectionism though if I can learn to overcome challenges and learn from my mistakes.


----------

